
Web Development: Rust vs. Haskell - darkjedi_emacs
Hi All,<p>This will be yet another Rust vs haskell question.<p>I have wanting to use Rust&#x2F;Haskell for a couple of components for an internal tool (analysis of customer tickets, HR portal etc) for my company (Mostly because of the strong type system).<p>I have been through quite a lot of blogs &amp; discussion where they discuss on the pros and cons for both.<p>Can anyone give me pointers on where all they used Rust or Haskell? And how was the experience as in:<p>1. code readability<p>2. libraries support<p>3. developer productivity<p>4. jump start time to producing some value.<p>5. documentation<p>6. build time<p>7. journey in learning them<p>My concern here is Rust is advertised as system&#x27;s language and Haskell as a higher level language.<p>1. Will going with Rust be an overkill as we won&#x27;t be doing any really low level stuff?<p>2. We would be basically writing a server, bunch of API and playing around with DB. I&#x27;m mainly well versed with Node.js so will choosing haskell be an overkill for it in terms of developer productivity, build and tooling?<p>3. Also if anyone is using GraphQL with Rust&#x2F;Haskell?<p>I had posted this question in &#x2F;r&#x2F;rust and &#x2F;r&#x2F;haskell. And there has been quite some good comments.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;rust&#x2F;comments&#x2F;an11l9&#x2F;webdevelopement_rust_vs_haskell&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;haskell&#x2F;comments&#x2F;an2rt8&#x2F;web_development_rust_vs_haskell&#x2F;
======
smt88
Honestly you may want to consider TypeScript + Node for this. I’m a huge fan
of Rust, but learning a new and still-niche language for this project seems
like a poor tradeoff for your business at this point. I could be wrong of
course.

~~~
darkjedi_emacs
I have learnt Rust(Just by the book) and haskell I have been doing on and off
for some time. Maybe I should try a project in both of these and then decide
on them.

